# Signature Making Company



## Ducky (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey guys , I've found recently that I improve my level alot by just making signatures for people , So i'd be happy if you ask for a signature (Please include a picture) and guide me for what you want , That way i'll learn some stuff , If you want to help me make then just ask me , This thread is just to help us improve our level ...

Update : I've got a photobucket user now so it would be easier to get my work , I'll also make a section for the whole team here..


Open spaces for helpers(If wanted)

Akami
BoneMonkey (YOU OWE ME A BAR!!)
crkdshad
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


To do list 



Double The Fist signature for roadbusta , Job hasn't been taken yet , Source images 
1st Source



All of the work


I've edited the post so it will show all of the work on my newly made Photobucket account.


----------



## Seven (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll join for helping, see how far it goes.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 15, 2007)

me too when do we get paid ?


----------



## Ducky (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> me too when do we get paid ?




YOU STILL OWE ME LESBIANS!!!


And well , The idea is just to obtain knowledge from making stuff as asked.


----------



## sonic209 (Nov 15, 2007)

a Phoenix Wright series signature please


----------



## Ducky (Nov 15, 2007)

Added to the To-Do list , I might will work on that tommorow..


----------



## Seven (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(sonic209 @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> a Phoenix Wright series signature please


Any specific image you want? For now I'm using this group shot image, so if you have a different one in mind, just tell us.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Akamai @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sonic209 @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > a Phoenix Wright series signature please
> ...




So you'r taking over the pheonix wright signature , Sure i'll change..


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 15, 2007)

How about a HelloKitty Sig?


----------



## Ducky (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> How about a HelloKitty Sig?





Got any pictures you would prefer to use?


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 15, 2007)

any you can find online.. no preference here


----------



## Ducky (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> any you can find online.. no preference here




Great , I'll go to sleep now , Job written , now wait untill it comes up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 15, 2007)

I can help make some stuff.


----------



## Seven (Nov 15, 2007)

There ya go. I'm sorry I couldn't use the image I posted before, it was simply too wide, and it wouldn't do all the characters justice if I only added Phoenix, Maya, Larry, and Pearl in it. So I used a general main character shot.


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > any you can find online.. no preference here
> ...



okay.. thanks


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow thanks a ton for doing this. Very kind of you to help others, asking nothing for return! If it's not too much trouble, I'd like a Super Smash Bros. Brawl sig- particularly based on this image. Thanks again!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 15, 2007)

Working on both of ya , I'll add a line to the sig of yours - Wii_Will_Rule , If you don't mind

and i'm working on yours too  , HelloKitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'll edit this msg when i'm done!


Edit : 
I had trouble with the Brawl signature , And i'm sorry if it's pretty lame , But thats what i've done and I couldn't find any better . - Result

About the Hello Kitty , It wen't pretty quickly and it looks nice - Result.

Thats it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , Lets wait for some more requests.


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 15, 2007)

Okay.. I'll "wear" the sig for awhile


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmm.. can you make a jpg?.. I can't seem to link to the png file. thanks


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> Working on both of ya , I'll add a line to the sig of yours - Wii_Will_Rule , If you don't mind
> 
> and i'm working on yours tooÂ , HelloKitty
> 
> ...


Thanks Fox!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll put this in my sig. But if you want to make another, I'll accept basically any sig with mario or smash bros. or something like that. Thanks again!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll remake you'r brawl signature , And i'll translate the PNG to JPG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sorry for the problems.


Edit :

The JPG file is ready - Eh-Vwalla 





I'll edit once agian when I can make the brawl signature , Because now i'm busy


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 16, 2007)

does anyone still want a sig? i'm so very very bored


----------



## Ducky (Nov 16, 2007)

You can make a Super Smash Bros. Brawl Signature for Wii_will_rule , Even though thats my job , I'll let you take that one.


If you won't make it untill tommorow , I'll have to make it , didn't even open photoshop today


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 16, 2007)

Mediocre ;__:


----------



## Switchy (Nov 17, 2007)

Does anyone have a spare lolcat sig?


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> I'll remake you'r brawl signature , And i'll translate the PNG to JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay.. thanks


----------



## asuri (Nov 17, 2007)

can someone make a dry bones from mario kart sig for me pic : dry bones

thx in advance


----------



## Seven (Nov 17, 2007)

If you find the text a little too intrusive...






Vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow thanks guys for the sigs! You guys won't be offended if I pick one over the other 2 right?

Umm crkdshad and Akamai, how do I put the image on my sig? Don't you have to put it on a picture sharing website thing or something?

EDIT: nvm got it. Love the sig crkdshad!


----------



## roadbusta (Nov 17, 2007)

Heres a challenge/request: Can you please make a "Double the Fist" signature? Images can be found through google or here. Remember to make it "Fistworthy".


----------



## Ducky (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(crkdshad @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> Mediocre ;__:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I might work on that too , But don't count on it!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 17, 2007)

What about avatars?


----------



## helpme (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(asuri @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> can someone make a dry bones from mario kart sig for me pic : dry bones
> 
> thx in advance




i had a couple of minutes spare while i made my breakfast 
its a bit basic! pixel stretch, gaussian blur & graffiti font thats about it


----------



## Ducky (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(helpme @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(asuri @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > can someone make a dry bones from mario kart sig for me pic : dry bones
> ...




I'll make you one if you want... 

Just give me the image , the char and the text or whatever..


----------



## asuri (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(helpme @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(asuri @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> ...



thx u two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  but srry i chose one over the other *hides


----------



## Ducky (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(asuri @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(helpme @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> ...



Great choice , You chose the good side ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't forget to bring a towel! ... Ah I meen , Don't forget to put "Thanks to FoxMcCloud for making this signature"


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey guys, can someone make me a different sig? perhaps one that is based on mario, some other smash character, etc.
No offense at all crkdshad though, and thanks for making me a new one!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Hey guys, can someone make me a different sig? perhaps one that is based on mario, some other smash character, etc.
> No offense at all crkdshad though, and thanks for making me a new one!



I'd make you , But well , I can't right now


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 17, 2007)

what?! I asked for another, I'm trying to switch! geez...


----------



## Ducky (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> what?! I asked for another, I'm trying to switch! geez...




Seems like you don't want mine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well , No body is perfect!


----------



## Issac (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, I want one.. but i don't have any pic... I just want it to be.. ambient... grainy... dark.... bloody..... silent hill wall-ish.... rusty.... screaming.... sad.... yeah...

that one I want!


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Hey guys, can someone make me a different sig? perhaps one that is based on mario, some other smash character, etc.
> No offense at all crkdshad, I'd keep it if I could! But FoxMcCloud keeps spamming, um I mean telling, me to switch. So, yeah...



OBJECTION






Haha, doesn't matter. Whatever sig you want


----------



## Seven (Nov 18, 2007)

There's also the Snake one I posted earlier.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah well, I don't care which one you choose.


----------



## wiithepeople (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorry Akamai but I don't really like Snake... or any shooting game character for that matter. Yours is good though, but I think I'll go with crkdshad's. Thanks all!

EDIT: oh and foxmccloud, sorry, I didn't mean anything against you. I'll edit my previous post.


----------



## Issac (Nov 18, 2007)

i really want one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if anyone's up for the task


----------



## Seven (Nov 18, 2007)

wii_will_rule said:
			
		

> I don't really like Snake... or any shooting game character for that matter.







Well, I don't like many shooting games either, but man, it's SNAKE. Hating him is like, blasphemy. He'll probably come into your bedroom at midnight and break your neck! D:

On topic: I'll take Issac's job.

Source image: Here

*EDIT:* Final Product --




If anyone wants to edit or improve the image, I uploaded a .psd here.


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 18, 2007)

oooo. Looks nice.

Anyone else want one? I'm getting bored here


----------



## Seccom Masada (Nov 18, 2007)

If someone could shop out the artist's name out of the upper-left of this, I can crop it myself unless you want to. I did it before, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 18, 2007)

DAMN! Crack shad! Akami , You guys gotta teach me some of you'r stuff >


----------



## sonic209 (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Akamai @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> There ya go. I'm sorry I couldn't use the image I posted before, it was simply too wide, and it wouldn't do all the characters justice if I only added Phoenix, Maya, Larry, and Pearl in it. So I used a general main character shot.


WOW thank you soooooooo much i didnt even know you can really do it


----------



## Ducky (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(sonic209 @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Akamai @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > There ya go. I'm sorry I couldn't use the image I posted before, it was simply too wide, and it wouldn't do all the characters justice if I only added Phoenix, Maya, Larry, and Pearl in it. So I used a general main character shot.
> ...



Lol , Took you some time to notice


----------



## Nero (Nov 18, 2007)

I love my Avvie and all.. (Thanks JPH!)

I'm looking for a new one. FoxMcCloud, will you make me a new Avatar?






 I'm looking for one that has the name "Nero" in it. Flames or Red/Blue/Green colored in the avatar will be fine.

~Nero


----------



## Ducky (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> I love my Avvie and all.. (Thanks JPH!)
> 
> I'm looking for a new one. FoxMcCloud, will you make me a new Avatar?
> 
> ...




Cool ,  A personal request 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , You want Nero written in flames ... Didnt understand the rest..



Edit : 

I have some avatars from making for someone else , Their not awsome but you may use any of em if you want










Whatever suits you best , Or you want something new , I don't mind.


----------



## Talaria (Nov 18, 2007)

Yah, i will make a request. I would be grateful if someone could make me either a Phoenix Wright themed sig, you can use any pictures, don't really mind or a FF3 sig which is better than my quick 15 min job (sig i am currently using). If you could incorporate these pictures into it somehow would be cool. 














Just my name not too big in one of the corners. Thanks. 

Seen some great sigs come out of this thread. Nice PW one Akamai (sorry)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit- I just realised how bossy my post sounds, didn't mean to


----------



## Ducky (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Talaria @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> Yah, i will make a request. Phoenix Wright themed sig, you can use any pictures don't really mind or a FF3 sig which is better than my quick 15 min job (sig i am currently using). You could incorporate these pictures into it somehow would be cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pheonix wright? thats all to Ataki(or whatever his\her name is )


Amm so a Final Fantasy 3 signature , hmm... How would I work that one out..... >< 

Okay back to work!


Edit : Do you prefer any of the chars over the other?


----------



## platty (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Retrospecter @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> If someone could shop out the artist's name out of the upper-left of this, I can crop it myself unless you want to. I did it before, but I can't seem to find it.



Just a quick go..


----------



## Ducky (Nov 18, 2007)

Okay Talaria ! Your signature is ready , If you want me to change something(I think I need to change something but I cant put my finger on it , So youll tell me if you think ...


----------



## platty (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Talaria @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> Yah, i will make a request. I would be grateful if someone could make me either a Phoenix Wright themed sig, you can use any pictures, don't really mind or a FF3 sig which is better than my quick 15 min job (sig i am currently using). If you could incorporate these pictures into it somehow would be cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thought I'd have a quick go 2


----------



## Ducky (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(platty @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Talaria @ Nov 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yah, i will make a request. I would be grateful if someone could make me either a Phoenix Wright themed sig, you can use any pictures, don't really mind or a FF3 sig which is better than my quick 15 min job (sig i am currently using). If you could incorporate these pictures into it somehow would be cool.
> ...




O.o this topic is actually suposed to be signatures that are being made only by the crew of this topic , But well , I don't really mind 

By the way , Talaria your signature is done , There ya go


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 18, 2007)

Okay well i looked at most of the sigs here and they are very good and plus i talk to Fox on MSN and what not so i decided to see what you guys can make for me.

I want a sig with domokun in it. For those of you who dont know what domokun is. Click here or click here.

So yeah i would like something similar to what i have now. Domokun eating something or domokun stomping his way through cities (or anything im open to any ideas) but maybe with a cooler background or something. I dont know, so yeah. Show me what you got.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 18, 2007)

Amm I won't take this work , Atleast this time cus I already made 4 signatures today , But I did make a signature that someone might wanna use.. Just PM me with the name you want in there , I'll change it..

Yeah....


----------



## sazman (Nov 18, 2007)

hey fox thanks for alerting me that my siggy is to biggy(worst Pun Ever Sorry!) I was wondering if you could make me a Ichigo sig preferabbly using this image  http://www.animewallpapers.com/wallpapers/...each_21_640.jpg and just cutting out the site in the bottom left corner and replacing it with Sazman? Thnk you very Much(dont mean to sound demanding sorry!)


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 18, 2007)

You're probably going to have to find a higher quality pic for him to do anything with it


----------



## Ducky (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(crkdshad @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> You're probably going to have to find a higher quality pic for him to do anything with it




Crack has a good point.. I'll waste about 10 minutes or more just cutting it >< I'll find something else , Cus i'm not gonna spend that much time on cutting ...


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 18, 2007)

--


----------



## sazman (Nov 18, 2007)

This Do XD http://kyubi-zone.org/upload/User/kurosaki_ichigo.jpg


----------



## Ducky (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(sazman @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> This Do XD http://kyubi-zone.org/upload/User/kurosaki_ichigo.jpg




*sarcasim* oh yeah that would be easier to cut >.>

I guess i'll just work with the background >


----------



## Ducky (Nov 18, 2007)

Made a lame one , Not proud of it , Didn't put much of effort to it .. Enjoy >.>

Yeah whatever...
I'm sorry if it's not good , It just didnt go well ><

http://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sazmanxy5.jpg



Edit : Ooops sorry for double post >< Accident..


----------



## sazman (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks I find It Great So No Worry's Thanks for doing it for me!


----------



## Retal (Nov 18, 2007)

RENDER CLOUDS AND DEFAULT OUTER GLOW SETTINGS TO THE RESCUE.


----------



## Nero (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the Avatar, Fox!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love it.

~Nero


----------



## Retal (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> Thanks for the Avatar, Fox!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't.

And I have come to realise that this FoxMcCloud guy has serious esteem issues just from reading his posts. And then this murder of French: "Eh-Vwalla". How the fuck can you bastardize "et voilà" into that phonetic trash. Only in America, I must presume. I don't even speak a word of French, by the way; I'm just not totally ignorant.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the Avatar, Fox!
> ...





Dude , I never said i'm a proffesional artist or anything , I said i'm trying to learn new techniques by making avatars and sigs , Im not good on avatars right now so I did my best to help nero , The sig for Sazman wasnt good I know , But thats because i'm trying other things on photoshop , If you dont like my work keep it to yourself , I make it for people and they use it if they want! its not like I force them or anything , Take wii_will_rule as a great great great great option , He liked crackedshad signature over mine , So he took it.. 

If you came here to shout and curse , Then get out of here man!


Edit  :


Just noticed I didnt answer to your qustion O.o 

All im saying is , If you dont like anything in this friendly topic or friendly comunity , Then get the fuck off!


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 18, 2007)

--


----------



## asuri (Nov 18, 2007)

even tough this is signature making company... can you guys make a avatar for me out of this:DRY BONES thx in advance- mine didnt work out too well


----------



## Ducky (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(asuri @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> even tough this is signature making company... can you guys make a avatar for me out of this:DRY BONES thx in advance- mine didnt work out too well




crackshad , hes all yours..


----------



## crkdshad (Nov 18, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=63159 

avatar thread is there. I'm more of a sig maker anyway


----------



## gov78 (Nov 18, 2007)

meh i got some free time now and then i guess i could help you guys out buy making sigs anyone want one with someone from MK im your man


----------



## Talaria (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Fox McCloud loving the sig. Thank you, thank you. Also like your quick attempt Platty might alternate sometime. Might try practice making sigs with photoshop, this thread has inspired me *Dignifying Pose*.


----------



## Issac (Nov 18, 2007)

I got to say:
THANKS A LOT AKAMAI!!!

It's exactly what I wanted!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 19, 2007)

Our plessure! (or however it should be written?? O.o)


Also , Crackshad , Take this request 



QUOTE(enigmaindex @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> Okay well i looked at most of the sigs here and they are very good and plus i talk to Fox on MSN and what not so i decided to see what you guys can make for me.
> 
> I want a sig with domokun in it. For those of you who dont know what domokun is. Click here or click here.
> 
> So yeah i would like something similar to what i have now. Domokun eating something or domokun stomping his way through cities (or anything im open to any ideas) but maybe with a cooler background or something. I dont know, so yeah. Show me what you got.Â


----------



## mo_j90 (Nov 24, 2007)

could someone make me a sign using this pic
http://a.imagehost.org/0035/copy.jpg

its me when i was a baby, it doesnt really matter what you put on the sig but id prefer if it had no writing. thanks in advance


----------



## Ducky (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(mo_j90 @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> could someone make me a sign using this pic
> http://a.imagehost.org/0035/copy.jpg
> 
> its me when i was a baby, it doesnt really matter what you put on the sig but id prefer if it had no writing. thanks in advance




Sign as an Avatar? or a signature?


----------



## mo_j90 (Nov 24, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mo_j90 @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > could someone make me a sign using this pic
> ...



signature plz


----------



## Ducky (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(mo_j90 @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(mo_j90 @ Nov 24 2007 said:
> ...




I'm really sorry that it's not made yet.. I'm just out of photoshop for a while.. more on game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... I'm not even sure when i'll make it.. Sorry >


----------



## mo_j90 (Nov 25, 2007)

take your time im not in a rush.


----------



## Youkai (Dec 11, 2007)

Could someone try to make me a good sig pic with the theme " Table Tennis " ? i just have no idea what could be used ... maybe a picture of Timo Boll or Ma Lin ... or maybe some Table Tennis Bats, Rubbers or whatever ...

and if possible my clubs sign should be included 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe for some inspiration
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1873338
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luVfBZ7I2Mk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISQtcneOyAQ&feature=related


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 12, 2007)

Can I help? i'm not the best at making sigs (or imaging for that matter) but I think I did pretty darn good on my sig.


----------



## Youkai (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(pokewiz99 @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> Can I help? i'm not the best at making sigs (or imaging for that matter) but I think I did pretty darn good on my sig.




I wouldn't say "pretty darn good" but at least its not as plain as mine XD

if you have an idea what could be done i would like if you could try making a nice sig pic for me.


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 13, 2007)

Will start tommorow gotta go to bed now... dangit.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 13, 2007)

Can someone make me a bunch of sigs?  Not that the one that cracked shad made me is not good, I just want a little change.  I'm not picky, just use some sort of silver/blue abstract background, and use Hollow Ichigo or Ichimaru from Bleach.  Or a BMW M3 or Skyline GTR R34.  About 3 or 4 will do, I plan to change it every two months or so.  

Plus, my current one (the one that cracked shad made), doesn't match my username anymore.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(pokewiz99 @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> Will start tommorow gotta go to bed now... dangit.





TIME TO WORK! ... Thanks guys for bumping my thread O.o took some time but finally!


Anyway.. I'll start organizing here..




FIRST! - Sorry pokewiz , your level is pretty low in my opinion.. and i'm not really sure if anyone would like such signatures.. Try advancing a little bit with photoshop..

SECOND ! - mo_j90 , Your signature was delayed for too much time , and I feel bad for it , I'll make it soon don't worry.. I'll work on it as soon as I have some spare time!

THIRD ! - Youkai , I'm not sure exactly how would I be able to work with such metrial , Could you link me with more specific items and directions? 

FOURTH!  - dark_aura , I'll make it after i'm done with the mo_j90 request , But well 4 signatures? I don't understand why.. and why do you say " Doesn't match my username anymore. " it's still Dark_aura O.o


EDIT : mo_j9 , I'm sorry but I serously can't work with that pic , I tried MANY times and other stuff , But this picture is really un-workable for a good signature.. I'd prefer more of animatic pictures if possible , Okay then , I wouldve worked on Youkai's but his not enugh explaining , Dark_aura , I'll work on yours , What do you want written?


----------



## Youkai (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pokewiz99 @ Dec 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Will start tommorow gotta go to bed now... dangit.
> ...



Yeah the problem is that i don't really know what could work out good as well ... 
maybe some flashy background like from dark_aura just with Timo Boll instead of Ichigo XD i already tried some things myself already like all the brand names slighty visible with a table tennis ball in the center and the text "wir leben tischtennis" inside but it looked overloaded with all the names ... 

the biggest problem isn't really the making of the sig (i can do a little bit plain stuff too like my current sig) but i just have no imagination.

Maybe someone could look at some rubber covers and get an idea or whatever ?


pics of rubbers and bats can be found at http://schoeler-micke.tabletennis-shop.de/ but the problem is how to use those to make something that is not ugly ...

Maybe the ITTF stamp would be nice like it would say that the sig is ITTF proved XD

-------- edit --------

just found this 




not bad as well ... maybe something like this ..


----------



## Ducky (Dec 13, 2007)

Im actually asking for the picture.. not more then that


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 13, 2007)

May I request a sig too? 

I have no personal preference, design anything you feel good and content. Its not the output of your work but the fact that you are proud of your work that is most important.

Anyway, here's the pictures I got:
http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?qui...yjmtcjy&thumb=4
http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?qui...331e0yj&thumb=4


----------



## Ducky (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(ZAFDeltaForce @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> May I request a sig too?
> 
> I have no personal preference, design anything you feel good and content. Its not the output of your work but the fact that you are proud of your work that is most important.
> 
> ...





OMG!!! ...

Just saw that and I think I can make a great great great signature !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sadly.. I think will be even better then mine..>


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 13, 2007)

Be my guest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't worry, I will ensure that you are properly credited


----------



## Youkai (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> Im actually asking for the picture.. not more then that



???

i don't really have anything else than the club log which i posted the page before.

if i would have an idea i would have tried something already, i just don't know what would be good to do so i ask if someone here has an idea what could be done. Like i saied maybe you could use some of the rubber covers from the link in my last post or whatever .... i just have no clue ...

like i saied in the TT forums where i am allways the only signatures are pics of profie players and thats all cuz its just to hard to do something that doesn't look shitty


----------



## Ducky (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Youkai @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Dec 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Im actually asking for the picture.. not more then that
> ...





O.o ... I know you prevoided this bat thingy.. But I need more.. >.> Can't work with one picture , Unless it's a good picture to work with..


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 14, 2007)

Fox, don't criticize my skill. I use PSP, not PS, and I just started using it. And for advancing, i can't find any tuts for PSP. Maybe if you offered to helpinstead of saying, "Oh gosh that sucks."


----------



## crkdshad (Dec 14, 2007)

Try your hand at photoshop (or the demo, at least). You'll probably get a nicer result. PaintShopPro isn't the best choice for sigs.

Also: I might make another sig for someone soon, anyone ;__;


----------



## crkdshad (Dec 14, 2007)

Heh, just whipped this up in ~15 minutes before bed.







Not as good as my other ones, but eh :[


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pokewiz99 @ Dec 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Will start tommorow gotta go to bed now... dangit.
> ...



It says dark aura, but there's a 12.  I'm kinda picky, but also patient (sometimes).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesome cracked shad, you teh sig man.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(pokewiz99 @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> Fox, don't criticize my skill. I use PSP, not PS, and I just started using it. And for advancing, i can't find any tuts for PSP. Maybe if you offered to helpinstead of saying, "Oh gosh that sucks."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't say you suck , I said your level is pretty low , it's a diffrent term and less hurting meaning.

I didn't say I don't want you in , I actually said that I *THINK* people won't want such signatures.

I also suggested you will ADVANCE a bit with photoshop... , Which came from my own knowledge and experience.



Read exactly what I said before feeling bad.. I never want to harm anyone.



By the way , DeltaForce , your signature is nearly done , I just had to go off before I could finish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Delta Force , Signature is done , Check the link in the first post to see it.


----------



## crkdshad (Dec 14, 2007)

Looking to make a sig or two tonight. Anyone want one?


----------



## Ducky (Dec 14, 2007)

Youkai needs. read 2 last pages.. I'm busy with my site graphics.(future site will come up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(crkdshad @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> Looking to make a sig or two tonight. Anyone want one?



Can I have a Dragon Ball Series based sig?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 15, 2007)

I would like to request a sig please. Here is the pic. If you make your own that would be even better, but I desperatly need a cool kyuubi devil chaos chao sig.


----------



## crkdshad (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's Pokewiz's






Don't like sprites, but it doesn't looks so bad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Working on ChotaZ's now...

Edit:


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 15, 2007)

dude its awosome,just..
can you make the background with colours similar to gokus'2 cloths and maybe use a goku super-sayan(any-form) render?


----------



## Alonsonic (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey guys, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i really like your work i love the starfox sig but what program do you use to do that? i want to do it too, where do you find the back grounds??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was using photoshop...


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Alonsonic @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im pretty sure they make their background in photoshop, just like me

btw: check my sigs,
http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a378/Chotas/Sigs/


----------



## Ducky (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Alonsonic @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





All from photoshop my pal.. We make the background from scartch.. using the effects......... Everything needed!


----------



## jagviper (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey, would you mind making me a sig that somehow incorporates the Detroit Red Wings, Thanks


----------



## Ducky (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jagviper @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> Hey, would you mind making me a sig that somehow incorporates the Detroit Red Wings, Thanks





Sure , I'll be happy to make you one... Tommorow... in about 15 -18 hours from now..


----------



## jagviper (Dec 15, 2007)

Okay sounds good, thanks


----------



## crkdshad (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> and maybe use a goku super-sayan(any-form) render?



Maybe you could have told me that before I made it


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sorry :cry ,
if you dont feel like re-doing it, don't bother, the first one's still awsome


----------



## crkdshad (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll fix it a bit later. Busy righ' now :|


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 16, 2007)

take u'r time


----------



## Ducky (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jagviper @ Dec 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, would you mind making me a sig that somehow incorporates the Detroit Red Wings, Thanks
> ...





Err.. Crack shad.. take that work instead of me.. I can't do it , Site bothers me working... I work on my site ... >


----------



## crkdshad (Dec 17, 2007)

I got tons of stuff too. I'll try to finish both tomorrow.

/procrastination


----------



## Ducky (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(crkdshad @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> I got tons of stuff too. I'll try to finish both tomorrow.
> 
> /procrastination




Made anything eventually?


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 24, 2007)

It would be great if someone could make me a world of warcraft avatar and sig (orc,hunter) I would do it but I suck at art badly  :'( thanks guys


----------



## anime_junkie (Dec 29, 2007)

If someone could make me a Kino no Tabi Sig/Avatar set, that would be super special awesome. Something kinda simple, but stately. My name in the top left, Kino no Tabi in the top right. This pic would be nice for the sig (http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y287/anime_junkie/Kino/1194662331253.jpg),  and maybe this for the avatar (http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y287/anime_junkie/Kino/1194662670853.jpg). Nothing to flashy, just stately, elegant and good-looking.

A billion internets (And maybe something else, PM me) if anyone does do this.


----------



## asuri (Jan 1, 2008)

can you guys make sigbars ??? like those friend code ones?


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 2, 2008)

id like a mega man X4 sig. maybe the x4 box art....?


----------



## Ducky (Jan 2, 2008)

It seems like we have a lot of work! , But yet .. School and friends doesn't allow me to make


----------



## YukiChan456 (Jan 2, 2008)

Request for a cool Rukia sig with animated snow and my name!






Look here for pics


----------



## Commander (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll help out with making signatures.

Here you go RukiaChan456:





Want any changes don't hesitate to ask.

~ Commander


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 3, 2008)

I was thinking I'd like to have something related to the Firefox symbol in both my ava and my sig and have my name in both.  If I provided the pics, could someone help me out?

~Fitzy~


----------



## YukiChan456 (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Commander @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> I'll help out with making signatures.
> 
> Here you go RukiaChan456:
> 
> ...



Thx a lot Commander!


----------



## Commander (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thx a lot Commander!



Glad I could help.

Want any changes just ask.

~ Commander


----------



## YukiChan456 (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Commander @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can You make it to fit the rules please!

Wow have You seen Chotas sigs! Really awesome! I gladly would learn to make these!

Chotas Sigs Link


----------



## Scorned (Jan 3, 2008)

I can help make Sigs.

Ive had experience, and if you need any images of what ive done in the past i can show you.


----------



## benchma®k (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(anime_junkie @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> If someone could make me a Kino no Tabi Sig/Avatar set, that would be super special awesome. Something kinda simple, but stately. My name in the top left, Kino no Tabi in the top right. This pic would be nice for the sig (http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y287/anime_junkie/Kino/1194662331253.jpg),  and maybe this for the avatar (http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y287/anime_junkie/Kino/1194662670853.jpg). Nothing to flashy, just stately, elegant and good-looking.
> 
> A billion internets (And maybe something else, PM me) if anyone does do this.



Hey junkie... had a go at your sig and avy, you made it nice and easy for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tell me what you think anyway.. i dont mind critisism. Does the character need to be more central? Do you want a different background behind the character? Do you want the font changed? Want me to change/take out the animation and do the writing top left/right like you asked? Seriously mate... if you want something changing just ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( i think the avy is a bit boring.. give me some ideas to spruce it up )


----------



## benchma®k (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(BortzANATOR @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> id like a mega man X4 sig. maybe the x4 box art....?



Box art!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 easy peasy....

Well i did this one REEEAAALLY quickly. Just giving you an idea of what i had in mind. Let me know if you want anything changing on it


----------



## benchma®k (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> It would be great if someone could make me a world of warcraft avatar and sig (orc,hunter) I would do it but I suck at art badlyÂ :'( thanks guys



i was bored today! lol... 3rd sig this afternoon. Hope you like it Game


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(benchma®k @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(anime_junkie @ Dec 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone could make me a Kino no Tabi Sig/Avatar set, that would be super special awesome. Something kinda simple, but stately. My name in the top left, Kino no Tabi in the top right. This pic would be nice for the sig (http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y287/anime_junkie/Kino/1194662331253.jpg),Â and maybe this for the avatar (http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y287/anime_junkie/Kino/1194662670853.jpg). Nothing to flashy, just stately, elegant and good-looking.
> ...


The sig looks nice except I don't much care for the animation. It looks nice, I just don't like gifs in sigs, usually. Maybe if you just put my name up in the top left of it, and aye downsize the text some. A border mjght look nice n the avatar, aye something rounded...

It's pretty nice, though, and I love the positioning!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 5, 2008)

Still wondering if anyone would like to help me out.

I'd like a signature incorporating my username and the Mozilla Firefox symbol in some way.  I'd also like an avatar which matches if possible as well.  I will provide any images you need, I just need someone to accept first.  Thank you so much guys.

~Fitzy~


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(benchma®k @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(thegame07 @ Dec 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be great if someone could make me a world of warcraft avatar and sig (orc,hunter) I would do it but I suck at art badly  :'( thanks guys
> ...



thanks very much m8! I love it


----------



## crkdshad (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> Still wondering if anyone would like to help me out.
> 
> I'd like a signature incorporating my username and the Mozilla Firefox symbol in some way.Â I'd also like an avatar which matches if possible as well.Â I will provide any images you need, I just need someone to accept first.Â Thank you so much guys.
> 
> ~Fitzy~



Made this really fast before sleep. Half-ass brushing, etc.


----------



## benchma®k (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(anime_junkie @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> The sig looks nice except I don't much care for the animation. It looks nice, I just don't like gifs in sigs, usually. Maybe if you just put my name up in the top left of it, and aye downsize the text some. A border mjght look nice n the avatar, aye something rounded...
> 
> It's pretty nice, though, and I love the positioning!Â



Thanks for the feedback junkie... i took out the animation and did as you asked. I'll probably have to do it one more time after you've seen these though. Not sure what kind of font you would like so i did a couple. Can make it simpler or more complicated too depending what you ask for. See what you think anyway..
















(by the way you dont *HAVE* to use my sig.. i wont be offended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are better people here to ask  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  crkshad for example  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  look at the firefox sig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

oh yeah.. i had an idea for the avy too. If you dont like it i'll do the 'rounded' thing you asked about. Not quite sure what you mean though


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(crkdshad @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Jan 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Still wondering if anyone would like to help me out.
> ...



Thanks so much bud!  This looks great!

~Fitzy~


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(benchma®k @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(anime_junkie @ Jan 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > The sig looks nice except I don't much care for the animation. It looks nice, I just don't like gifs in sigs, usually. Maybe if you just put my name up in the top left of it, and aye downsize the text some. A border mjght look nice n the avatar, aye something rounded...
> ...


Yeah... if crkdshad wants to take a swing at mine, that'd be awesome. His sigs are amazing!


----------



## Commander (Jan 5, 2008)

I was bored so I thought I would take a crack at Anime_Junkie's sig.
Heres my attempt:





~ Commander


----------



## benchma®k (Jan 5, 2008)

Thats really good mate.. i like it.

Have you got a drawing tablet? I like the lines underneath the writing, i always end up leaving stuff like that out since i cant draw freehand with my crappy mouse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 makes a difference doesnt it!

Nice work anyway commander..


----------



## Commander (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a Wacom A3 Tablet got it off eBay for £50 which was a bargain. I only used that for digital painting though.

I used my mouse to do the lines I used the pen tool to create the lines then create another line and stroked it using the simulate pressure effect and rubbed out any excess. Its not that difficult once you know how.

~ Commander


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(benchma®k @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BortzANATOR @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > id like a mega man X4 sig. maybe the x4 box art....?
> ...



thats actually sick!
ill use it. does it fit the rules?


----------



## Ducky (Jan 5, 2008)

Dude! Awsome job helping me out! , I'm back for buisness if anyone wants my job.. 

ORDER UP!


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks sooooo much commander, it looks awesome!!!!


----------



## Commander (Jan 5, 2008)

No problem Anime_Junkie glad I could help you.

~ Commander


----------



## jagviper (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey, would you mind making me a sig that somehow incorporates the Detroit Red Wings


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 8, 2008)

Could I get one representing Smash Bros. Brawl, try to fit Mario, Link, Kirby, Sonic, Metaknight, Snake, and Pokemon Trainer on there if you can?

http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/index.html

You can get their full sized images off of their respected character page. Thanks a ton to whoever can do this.


----------



## crkdshad (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(jagviper @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> Hey, would you mind making me a sig that somehow incorporates the Detroit Red WingsÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



7 things on a sig is a bit overkill, especially when it's only 400x100 :|
Maybe only 1 or two things


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(crkdshad @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(jagviper @ Jan 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, would you mind making me a sig that somehow incorporates the Detroit Red WingsÂ
> ...


You can't make em tiny?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Eh if you can't then go with Link, Sonic, and try and fit the Brawl logo somewhere?


----------



## jagviper (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(crkdshad @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(jagviper @ Jan 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, would you mind making me a sig that somehow incorporates the Detroit Red WingsÂ
> ...


Oh okay thanks anyways


----------



## shinji257 (Jan 8, 2008)

Any chance of creating a sig that will incorporate a picture of Shinji or Eva Unit 01 from Neon Genesis Evangelion as well as my username?  Thanks.


----------



## benchma®k (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(jagviper @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> Hey, would you mind making me a sig that somehow incorporates the Detroit Red Wings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me know if i can do better on this one for you shinji... i love the anime so i had fun doing the sig. Not sure about the writing though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  as with everyone else.. just give me a shout if you need something changing


----------



## jagviper (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks, It looks great


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 8, 2008)

This is awesome, thanks. Now I'm all Brawled up


----------



## shinji257 (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(benchma®k @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(shinji257 @ Jan 8 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of creating a sig that will incorporate a picture of Shinji or Eva Unit 01 from Neon Genesis Evangelion as well as my username?  Thanks.
> ...



Looks great!  Thanks!


----------



## benchma®k (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(jagviper @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> Thanks, It looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem guys... glad i could help


----------



## Crescent (Feb 7, 2008)

hey
could you make me a sig. with Devil May Cry

and have the words:

Devil's Never Cry


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(nels @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> hey
> could you make me a sig. with Devil May Cry
> 
> and have the words:
> ...



see what you think to this one nels.. as with all my sigs, just let me know if you want to change something, or have a different idea of what it should look like completely, and i'll make a new one


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Feb 7, 2008)

Could some one make a stick fight avatar? with my username on it


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(YukiChan456 @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Wow have You seen Chotas sigs! Really awesome! I gladly would learn to make these!
> 
> Chotas Sigs Link
> 
> ...


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(nels @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> hey
> could you make me a sig. with Devil May Cry
> 
> and have the words:
> ...



could you maybe tag the stick fight you want your name on. Cheers


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> if there are still any workrs here, can anyone do this for me?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As for you chotaz.. maybe crackshad should be the one to work on that sig. The .psd file may be required to do the changes you wanted anyway. Unless of course someone has a go from scratch for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll see what i can do.


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't mind having on from scratch at all. ;= that way i would get 2 different avatar to use whenever I want to. =)


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 9, 2008)

Ive got a new Avater and sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Only thing I'm not happy about is the letter colour of the sig, not sure what would be cool.

any ideas?


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> I don't mind having on from scratch at all. ;= that way i would get 2 different avatar to use whenever I want to. =)
> 
> 
> haha
> ...



I think its great mate.. i like the green and i love how it contrasts with the wood colour. I wouldnt change it.. but thats only my opinion


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 9, 2008)

omg, i totally love it, thank you so much benchmark =)


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Feb 10, 2008)

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc71/Ki...rs/coolanim.gif
Can I have my name on this avatar?


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(kirbyman123 @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc71/Ki...rs/coolanim.gif
> Can I have my name on this avatar?


No no no no no! The file size is too big; 25kB is the limit, and this picture is a giant 492.38 kB. 
You've already been told once, it's the same reason your last avatar got removed.
Right click the picture, and go to properties. The file size is written in there.
While we're here your current signature is miles too big as well; the total limit (adding all the pictures together) is 50kB.

The limits are there for a reason; they help people on slow connections, or who are looking at the page on phones / other portable devices and pay by how many kB's of data they view.
Be nice to them!

Also stealing other people's avatars is not cool, if someone put their name on it in the first place that's a pretty clear sign that it's not free for other people to use.


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 10, 2008)

stick man fights are lame... -.-'


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Feb 11, 2008)

yeah thats true 
http://img460.imageshack.us/img460/7475/schweif2qe.gif
What about this?


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 11, 2008)

thats 200kb kirby... please check the next one you post. psyfira may lose patience


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> omg, i totally love it, thank you so much benchmark =)



Im glad you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although i just noticed the file size is a little too large.. if you want to use it in these forums you'll have to use this one buddy:






thanks for the feedback though.. its appreciated


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 11, 2008)

Can someone make me a signiture with shin akuma from street fighter?


----------



## Ducky (Feb 11, 2008)

Great job guys! while im having my broken finger your helping awsome-ly... xD


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 11, 2008)

ill be able to help soon! my art teacher wants me to learn photoshop before i head off to college so hes giving it to me!


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 12, 2008)

soo is anyone making me one please?


----------



## Ducky (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Rizsparky @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> soo is anyone making me one please?




ORDER UP!


----------



## hanman (Feb 12, 2008)

i'll take one with Irvine from FF8 with no text, please.


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 12, 2008)

Cool didnt know there was a sig maker here.

Can you make me one? 

Sig specs:

Tingle (The Zelda fairy guy)
With the text "Get Rich Or Die Tryin" and my nick "ShinSiL" on it.


----------



## Ducky (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(shinsil @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> Cool didnt know there was a sig maker here.
> 
> Can you make me one?
> 
> ...



Well crackshad always takes these and makes it awsome... If he wants to take it..


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 12, 2008)

sweet thanks a lot


----------



## coops024 (Feb 12, 2008)

Oooh !

A sig with a koopa turtle would be awesome please ! (green one please )

Just with my nick Coops024 please !

peace ppl !


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(coops024 @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> Oooh !
> 
> A sig with a koopa turtle would be awesome please ! (green one please )
> 
> ...




I'll try that.


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Chotaz (Feb 13, 2008)

thats really nice crkdshad, wanna do me one with Majin Vegeta from DBZ? i already have one with son goku by benchmaÂk and i want one with Majin vegeta, so if ya cud do it, it wud be awsome =)


----------



## xalphax (Feb 13, 2008)

so nice work in here...

can someone make a signature for me, too? please!
i leave the complete artistic freedom to you! i will wear the new signature with proud!
that would be cool.


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Rizsparky @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> soo is anyone making me one please?



err.. i kinda went a bit nuts on this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 blame the sun we've been having mate.... it brings out the drinker in me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you like it then fair enough, i thought it was a bit busy is all..

If you think its a bag o wa*k let me know and i'll do another. I like a bit of input with colours etc, so let me know what you're looking for, and maybe find me an akuma pic... i couldnt find many.






*edit*.. ooh, it doesnt look that bad now i've come back to it.. i did go ahead and make another one just incase though. I've kinda made 2 extremes.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you like one of them


----------



## hanman (Feb 13, 2008)

no sig for me?


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(hanman @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> no sig for me?Â



This just means that they are creating your signature with love and time. You want it to look good don't ya?


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(xalphax @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> so nice work in here...
> 
> can someone make a signature for me, too? please!
> i leave the complete artistic freedom to you! i will wear the new signature with proud!
> that would be cool.



Done? Hope you like , was done kinda fast :|


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is okay with the topic starters? But I made a signature for Hanman, as a test


----------



## hanman (Feb 13, 2008)

that's flippin' sweet!  thanks, dude! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




perhaps the barrel instead of the cylinder?


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(hanman @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> that's flippin' sweet!  thanks, dude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




looking into the barrel? barrel side view?  How do you want it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

EDIT: I cant adjust it anywmore I only saved it as JPG


----------



## Ducky (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(shinsil @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(hanman @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > no sig for me?Â
> ...




Shin im working on yours now..


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 13, 2008)

Okay, I'm working on ChotaZ's now, open for more requeeeeests


----------



## Ducky (Feb 13, 2008)

ShinSil im done with yours!
(I learnt a little from shad's style)


http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd110/D...rent=Tingle.png


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 13, 2008)

HAHAHA 

I love it looks very funny. I will wear it with honour


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 13, 2008)

Oops, I'm gonna be busy for the next day or two, so someone can take ChotaZ's request if they want


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 13, 2008)

damn crckshad.. how do all your sigs have that neony lighty effect to them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats something i just havent mastered.


----------



## matthewd997 (Feb 13, 2008)

hey, could i have a white sig with the name "revengebeast" written across it it in a hedge looking font with the top of each letter on fire please  - if its too hard just tell me


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(benchma®k @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> damn crckshad.. how do all your sigs have that neony lighty effect to them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just white brushing on a bunch of layers set to overlay
or do you mean the c4d? you can get those on alot of graphics sites,


----------



## xalphax (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks @crkdshad 

i


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(crkdshad @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(benchma®k @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > damn crckshad.. how do all your sigs have that neony lighty effect to them?
> ...



ahh,. cool man.. cool. Im still getting the hang of overlaying, and I never heard of c4d renders before. I'll check em out.

Thanks dude


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG thankyou Benchmark its brilliant !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  no imperfections


----------



## theman69 (Feb 14, 2008)

can u please make me a dark samus/ chozo chozo suite samus... that sig, that would be awesome ^^ thanks in advance!

edit: use this pic as umm inspiration, im a sucker for light blue (color of phazon)


----------



## matthewd997 (Feb 14, 2008)

anything on my sig???


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(theman69 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> can u please make me a dark samus/ chozo chozo suite samus... that sig, that would be awesome ^^ thanks in advance!
> 
> edit: use this pic as umm inspiration, im a sucker for light blue (color of phazon)
> 
> ...



I thought someone was having a go at yours bud. I'll see if theres anything i can do


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Feb 14, 2008)

Could some one make a bleach avatar with the espada on it.


p.s my name too


----------



## coops024 (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(crkdshad @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(coops024 @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Oooh !
> ...



Wow ! thatks soo much for this ! ... much better than i could have done !


----------



## Ducky (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(matthewd997 @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> hey, could i have a white sig with the name "revengebeast" written across it it in a hedge looking font with the top of each letter on fire pleaseÂ - if its too hard just tell me




Provide a picture to work with! ... I can't work with air...... Well I can I just need a picture for signatures... well thats wrong too.. anyway give us a picture to work with it's easier.....


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 14, 2008)

for my sig with Majin Vegeta, use any of these renders, and please make sure the size fits the rules:

http://planetrenders.net/renders/thumbnail...ll&search=majin


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 14, 2008)

nevermind im retarded.


----------



## Ducky (Feb 14, 2008)

ChotaZ Yours is done.






In a link if it doesn't show up..

Enjoy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Pretty good one..


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 14, 2008)

Alright, I have some time to make one today if anyone wants one


----------



## Westside (Feb 14, 2008)

Can anyone help me make a good Dracula/Castlevania sig?  I would like it to be a little reddish if possible, thanx.


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

I would like a sig


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> Can anyone help me make a good Dracula/Castlevania sig?Â I would like it to be a little reddish if possible, thanx.
> 
> 
> I'll try
> ...



More details? What character on it/color


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

Some ironic? With a lot of sarcasm? That's pretty much all I do....


----------



## Ducky (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> Some ironic? With a lot of sarcasm? That's pretty much all I do....




Explain to me what char is ironic and sarcastic , And what color is it... We need items.


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(theman69 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> can u please make me a dark samus/ chozo chozo suite samus... that sig, that would be awesome ^^ thanks in advance!
> 
> edit: use this pic as umm inspiration, im a sucker for light blue (color of phazon)



ok dude.. here it is. It took me long enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just one of those that i could make tiny tiny adjustments to forever!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope i havent adjusted it too much


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> Can anyone help me make a good Dracula/Castlevania sig?  I would like it to be a little reddish if possible, thanx.



Done?


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(kirbyman123 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> Could some one make a bleach avatar with the espada on it.
> 
> p.s my name too
> 
> ...


----------



## Ducky (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(benchma®k @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(theman69 @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > can u please make me a dark samus/ chozo chozo suite samus... that sig, that would be awesome ^^ thanks in advance!
> ...




Dude! Thats an awsome signature !! Why don't you make yourself one in that level.. Yours right now... is ................... Not soo good............


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 15, 2008)

haha... i know what you mean!

I can never think of a good subject when making a sig for myself, i prefer doing them for other people because they give me ideas to work with.

I'll definately do a new one soon though. Im getting bored with my bike sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the appreciation though ducky, you and crkdshad also do some awesome sigs! keep up the good work


----------



## Westside (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(crkdshad @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone help me make a good Dracula/Castlevania sig?Â I would like it to be a little reddish if possible, thanx.
> ...


OMG THANK YOU!!!


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 15, 2008)

ok this is technically off topic 

do any of you know how to add flash to an AVATAR? i want a wanzer that fires a shot off ever once and a while.
and on topic: i cant help yet cause my art teacher is lazy and cant find his legal copy of photoshop to give me.


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(BortzANATOR @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> ok this is technically off topic
> 
> do any of you know how to add flash to an AVATAR? i want a wanzer that fires a shot off ever once and a while.
> and on topic: i cant help yet cause my art teacher is lazy and cant find his legal copy of photoshop to give me.



Just save whatever you make as an animated .gif


----------



## Ducky (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(BortzANATOR @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> ok this is technically off topic
> 
> do any of you know how to add flash to an AVATAR? i want a wanzer that fires a shot off ever once and a while.
> and on topic: i cant help yet cause my art teacher is lazy and cant find his legal copy of photoshop to give me.




3 Things , 

1 I have no idea how to make a flash embbed avatar ask that in off topic or something .
2 You cant make it shoot without a click or an action , If people dont wanna hear the shooting sound then its anoyying.
3 We don't need anyone right now , Banchmek , Crack Shad , And I are doing fine , Thanks for the help anyway


----------



## matthewd997 (Feb 17, 2008)

matthewd997 said:


> hey, could i have a white sig with the name "revengebeast" written across it it in a hedge looking font with the top of each letter on fire please  - if its too hard just tell me








[/quote]

thanks m8!!!


----------



## Ducky (Feb 19, 2008)

You guys can still ask for sigs you know


----------



## xShinobi (Feb 19, 2008)

Could I please have a naruto signature.
I found this Click Here For Pic

Also please put *Firephoenix756*  somewhere please(If There Is Space). Thanks in advance.

Edit: Would It Be Possible to resize it?


----------



## Ducky (Feb 19, 2008)

Ill take that , Sigs can only be size of 400 X 100 , So thats what Im gonna make.


----------



## tomqman (Feb 19, 2008)

can i request a sig and avater to match the sig
using this pics. with Tomqman Text on it
http://images.stage6.com/channel_images/na...3217286aa00.jpg
http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w192/ma.../Orochimaru.png


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 19, 2008)

Never mind, busy


----------



## xShinobi (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(Ducky @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> Ill take that , Sigs can only be size of 400 X 100 , So thats what Im gonna make.




ok thanks


----------



## Ducky (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(firephoenix756 @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Ducky @ Feb 19 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ill take that , Sigs can only be size of 400 X 100 , So thats what Im gonna make.
> ...




Sorry I havent started yet ill start soon..


----------



## Foie (Feb 21, 2008)

If someone would be willing, I would really appreciate it if someone could make me a sig.  I want to make one using the following design:







But it would be cool if the colors could be changed to maybe red or a darker orange scheme to match my sig.  

Please do it somewhat along the lines of this somewhat failed attempt (turn the emblem into text for "Foie"):






Thanks


----------



## theman69 (Feb 21, 2008)

o btw i forgot to say thanks but just 1 more thing if u could put the original colored samus doing that same kinda thing and remove my name and put that u made it in the 1337est colors u can find ty very much!


----------



## Ducky (Feb 21, 2008)

Dude.. Your signature is "like-de-leetest-right-now-lol"


2 Sigs were made .. I pretty suck today so forgive me for that.. Guess im too tierd to work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .











Enjoy , Don't forget to put a decent credit!

By the way , If you want an avatar ask for it in the avatar factory.


----------



## xShinobi (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks. It looks kool i'll put it on now


----------



## tomqman (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks ducky


----------



## xShinobi (Feb 22, 2008)

It's times like these I wish I wasn't in year 7.

And wish that I could design as much as I like.


----------



## Ducky (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(firephoenix756 @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> It's times like these I wish I wasn't in year 7.
> 
> And wish that I could design as much as I like.




Your 7 years old ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Well I started photoshopping when I was 10 O.o (13 now)


----------



## wiithepeople (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey can I have a sig with a Brawl image again? Maybe a final smash? And this time with wiithepeople on it, say in the top right corner? Sorry but the previous one made by crkdshad turned out to be too big and I had to delete it. And also I changed usernames


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(wiithepeople @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> Hey can I have a sig with a Brawl image again? Maybe a final smash? And this time with wiithepeople on it, say in the top right corner? Sorry but the previous one made by crkdshad turned out to be too big and I had to delete it. And also I changed usernames



Haha man I could've changed the text and re-compressed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  oh well


----------



## Talaria (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(Ducky @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(firephoenix756 @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > It's times like these I wish I wasn't in year 7.
> ...



Year 7 is a year at school much like a grade but used in the southern hemisphere for countries like Australia and NZ so he's more like 12-13 years of age.

Edit- About sig sizes, as you can see my crap 5 min cut 'n' paste job with paint.net it is 150x350 is that allowed? I know there supposed to be 100x400 or less


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(wiithepeople @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> Hey can I have a sig with a Brawl image again? Maybe a final smash? And this time with wiithepeople on it, say in the top right corner? Sorry but the previous one made by crkdshad turned out to be too big and I had to delete it. And also I changed usernames
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's a bit too tall (resize it?)


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Feb 24, 2008)

Can anyone make me an Apollo Justice sig with this picture? Much appreciated:
http://www.court-records.net/arts/gs4promo.jpg
Thanks a lot guys! Keep up the good work! Great sigs!


----------



## xShinobi (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm 11 turning 12 this year.


----------



## Ducky (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(kev3458 @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> Can anyone make me an Apollo Justice sig with this picture? Much appreciated:
> http://www.court-records.net/arts/gs4promo.jpg
> Thanks a lot guys! Keep up the good work! Great sigs!




Mine! , I'm really in a good mood for signatures.


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks a lot! Can't wait for the result


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 25, 2008)

Could anyone please make for me a Kamui sig?
Here google images:Kamui Shirou


----------



## Ducky (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(Ducky @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(kev3458 @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone make me an Apollo Justice sig with this picture? Much appreciated:
> ...




Okie not mine anymore , Not enugh time. Sorry.


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(theman69 @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> o btw i forgot to say thanks but just 1 more thing if u could put the original colored samus doing that same kinda thing and remove my name and put that u made it in the 1337est colors u can find ty very much!
> 
> 
> I'll see what i can do mate... i hope i have the .psd somewhere
> ...



I'll have a go at this one.. not sure if i'll go light or dark with it yet though.... we'll see


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks,
but no more need.


----------



## wiithepeople (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(crkdshad @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> QUOTE(wiithepeople @ Feb 23 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey can I have a sig with a Brawl image again? Maybe a final smash? And this time with wiithepeople on it, say in the top right corner? Sorry but the previous one made by crkdshad turned out to be too big and I had to delete it. And also I changed usernames
> ...


Hey thanks but can you make one with one of the guy/no gender characters instead? Thanks


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope you like it a bit better. You have something against samus?


----------



## wiithepeople (Feb 28, 2008)

hey that's great! Thanks!


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 29, 2008)

theman69 said:
			
		

> o btw i forgot to say thanks but just 1 more thing if u could put the original colored samus doing that same kinda thing and remove my name and put that u made it in the 1337est colors u can find ty very much!
> 
> sorry dude.. but i couldnt find the .psd. The only thing i was able to do is overlay the original samus you gave me over the sig i already made. I havent added my name to the sig either, since i couldnt take yours off i thought it might be a bit overkill. Here's the one you requested anyway:
> 
> ...



doh!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The one i made took me a while too! haha.. no worries though, i like the one you're using


----------



## Phasher99 (Mar 2, 2008)

Can someone make me a sig with Pikachu in it? Perhaps with a clean minimal look? TIA.


----------



## drock360 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi guys!  Can someone please make me a Fire Emblem sig with a GBA fire emblem battle in it?  It should have two people fighting and would look like a normal battle scene.  This is an example of a battle.

http://www.rpgclassics.com/shrines/gba/fe7/image/arena2.gif

I would like the battle to have Erk in it, but if you can't do that, its ok.  Please have drock360 in the sig.  Thank you!


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 3, 2008)

Phasher99 said:
			
		

> Can someone make me a sig with Pikachu in it? Perhaps with a clean minimal look? TIA.








if one of the other guys fancys a go i dont mind... im not so sure im all that good with the minimal look


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2008)

im back. sig request with Brenner looking out over barren wasteland.
like....
________________________________________
(   )  
(    )
(         ) 
(Brenner)
________________________________________

thank you guys.


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 4, 2008)

Here you are dude... not sure what you were after with that little description of yours, im guessing you wanted it pretty simple though...

If i havent captured what you were after give me a bit more info


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 6, 2008)

Since this threads been a little dead i decided to make myself a new sig.... ...any feedback guys?


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 6, 2008)

benchma®k said:
			
		

> Here you are dude... not sure what you were after with that little description of yours, im guessing you wanted it pretty simple though...
> 
> If i havent captured what you were after give me a bit more info



can you zoom out on brenner a little bit? i want to see his arms crossed. the backgroung looks sweet though!

and i like your new sig.


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 6, 2008)

Heres the change you requested mate... i can zoom out a touch more or less if you like. Just let me know


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 6, 2008)

benchma®k said:
			
		

> Heres the change you requested mate... i can zoom out a touch more or less if you like. Just let me know




just a little more. hmmmm.... like so i can see all of his head. then im sold.


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 6, 2008)

kev3458 said:
			
		

> Can anyone make me an Apollo Justice sig with this picture? Much appreciated:
> http://www.court-records.net/arts/gs4promo.jpg
> Thanks a lot guys! Keep up the good work! Great sigs!



I put in a few more of the characters you asked for but it looked a bit busy.. if you want them in i can try again or let someone else have a bash. If you like it the way it is then thats cool too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










and heres your sig bortz... hope it meets with your requirements this time! hahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only kiddin. I was reluctant to make him smaller each time because it makes him less imposing... Anyway take your pic and enjoy mate


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 7, 2008)

Good! i choose number 5! thanks
buddy!


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Mar 7, 2008)

benchma®k said:
			
		

> kev3458 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'll stick with that one!


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 7, 2008)

benchma®k said:
			
		

> Since this threads been a little dead i decided to make myself a new sig.... ...any feedback guys?



Full Metal Alchemist = Win in my book.
Awesome sig. You should use it.


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 7, 2008)

@ Kev & bortz..... No problem guys, i'm glad you like em.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And cheers xcalibur... i think i will!


----------



## Phasher99 (Mar 9, 2008)

benchma®k said:
			
		

> Phasher99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! It's awesome... sometimes it feels like its a little to minimum, but then again... I wouldn't know what to fit in the empty space to make it look right... oh and btw, is is possible for you to add my username like in any other sig?


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Mar 10, 2008)

Could some one make me a pokemon avatar with my username on it. If possible could it be palkia, girantina, or rayquaza.


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thanks! It's awesome... sometimes it feels like its a little to minimum, but then again... I wouldn't know what to fit in the empty space to make it look right... oh and btw, is is possible for you to add my username like in any other sig?










			
				kirbyman123 said:
			
		

> Could some one make me a pokemon avatar with my username on it. If possible could it be palkia, girantina, or rayquaza.



Didnt you like the espanda one you asked for??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...... meh.. I'll leave this request for someone else to do


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh sorry benchmark I changed my mind


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 12, 2008)

No need to apologise guy.... i thought you hadnt seen it is all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






@ crakshad and ducky.. This thread is slowwwwww. Avatar factory has started doing sigs too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Sig making company for the winz!!!*


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 12, 2008)

omg the picture making level on this site is LoW


----------



## crkdshad (Mar 12, 2008)

protip: we make better sigs than the avatar thread


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 12, 2008)

An Improvement on my current sig would be nice, anyone up for it.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm sorry guys , I'm not really helping .. Finally I found something to do .. (Play WoW Private server) and it's really fun... 

So Signature making would come only when i'm bored , Don't expect to hear much from me >


----------



## janitormane (Mar 19, 2008)

I would like this as my sig: 

1. Left side of face Yo-Noid right side Hitler
2. fat guy torso with three nipples
3. Pitch fork right arm and light saber left arm
4. Camouflage pants with machete boner
5. pogo stick legs.

Thanks

EDIT: Oh, and I want his name in it, Dr. Frombazzi


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice thread

Can I make a SIG request if one of your guys is bored lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want a NO MORE HEROES signature with my nick on it ''bosscolor'' featuring the main character Travis Touchdown.

With this pic for example :
http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/6421/c01aqa9.jpg

Thx in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any style is welcome


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 19, 2008)

lol yeah if any of you guys are up for it
a nice cute hamtaro sig would look cute


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Mar 19, 2008)

Here, I was really bored and tried a shot. Not as good as the others, though.











  You can keep it, I doubt it since I think it fails...since I moved to Linux recently I couldn't really use Photoshop...but trying to learn GIMP. I promise I'll get better. Then I can start making sigs myself!


----------



## nugrosjp (Mar 20, 2008)

Could you do mario party 8 sig for me?
thanks a lot


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 20, 2008)

kev3458 said:
			
		

> Here, I was really bored and tried a shot. Not as good as the others, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW THX A LOT KEV3458

That's great  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are the man  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : My nick is a bit hard to see due to the color if you could fix that I would be perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you again


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Mar 20, 2008)

I guess it's time for me to improve. Any comments would be nice. Hmm...working backwards. Mario Party 8 sig...

bosscolor...coming right up!

EDIT: Here you go: 






I guess I'll try the hamtaro sig, as I don't really know what you want specifically in the mario party 8 sig nugrosjp :S


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Mar 20, 2008)

Here, tinymonkeyt:






Any edits or comments, please leave! Hope this works. Off to bed now.

awdofgum, what enhancements do you have in mind?


----------



## Pulka (Mar 20, 2008)

Can somedude make a Tenacius D-sig for me?


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Mar 20, 2008)

pulka: find any pic you like here? http://search.deviantart.com/?section=brow...p;q=tenacious+d


----------



## Pulka (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.moviewallpapers.net/images/wall...tiny-3-1600.jpg


But it's kinda huge.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 20, 2008)

yayayayay :]
omg its so cuteeeee 
thankyouthankyouthankyou
keep it up~
i think i have the cutest avvy and siggy ^.^


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 20, 2008)

kev3458 said:
			
		

> I guess it's time for me to improve. Any comments would be nice. Hmm...working backwards. Mario Party 8 sig...
> 
> bosscolor...coming right up!
> 
> ...



Thx !!! That's exactly what I needed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You rules


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Mar 21, 2008)

Pulka: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you like it. Think I screwed up on the text though, should've added some effects. Feel free to comment! Working on the Mario Party one now.


----------



## crkdshad (Mar 21, 2008)

Pretty good stuff Kev. I'd make some stuff, but I'll be busy the next couple days


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Mar 21, 2008)

Lol, thanks. Got a question though, where do you guys learn your stuff? I try to find brushes and try effects, but doesn't really work much...i need some lessons T_T


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes, I need to find some skill building tips.
Almost everything* I click turns to phail.
T.T


*art related


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Mar 21, 2008)

Mario Party one:






Whew. Sleep again! As you can see, I don't really know how to make a vector sig, which I had planned to make...


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 22, 2008)

I would like to request another siggy for my final fantasy forum...

I am a fan of Moggles so if some1 bored could make me a sig with this cute animal I'll kiss you lol

With this sentence : Bosscolor Moogles fan

Here's the pic : http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/9717/5418rq2.jpg


Btw I would like to thanks kev one more time for this gr8 No more heroes sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My friends are jealous lol


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Mar 22, 2008)

how's this? please comment! sorry i couldn't get the moogle really well, i did a quick render...


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 22, 2008)

NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YAY kev3458 you rules !!!!

PS : What software do you use for making such greats siggy ?
I would like to learn


----------



## drock360 (Mar 22, 2008)

Can someone please make me a Fire Emblem sig with a GBA fire emblem battle in it? It should have two people fighting and would look like a normal battle scene. This is an example of a battle.

http://www.rpgclassics.com/shrines/gba/fe7/image/arena2.gif

Could you also put drock360 in the sig?  Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Mar 22, 2008)

i use photoshop cs3 and follow some tutorials. some brushes and tutorials is from deviantart, credits to them


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 23, 2008)

Thx I'll follow this way


----------



## Ferrariman (Mar 23, 2008)

Can you make me a gray stig sig, like mine just better quality?


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll work on both, need to finish homework first (in spring break 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Btw ferrariman, where did you get those pics in your sig? (the logo and the guy)


----------



## Ferrariman (Mar 23, 2008)

I got the guy (The Stig from TopGear, a BBC car show) here : http://www.topgear.com/content/timetoburn/...e/0238/1024.jpg

I made Ferrari logo myself by combining a few logos because none of the other logos work perfectly.
Any Ferrari logo will work just use google.

You can change the background and placement if you want.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 25, 2008)

Im back for a bit of helping.


----------



## Symbolic (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd help.


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Mar 26, 2008)

Please take over, busy doing hw T_T, also checking out some new tuts


----------



## Ducky (Mar 26, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> I got the guy (The Stig from TopGear, a BBC car show) here : http://www.topgear.com/content/timetoburn/...e/0238/1024.jpg
> 
> I made Ferrari logo myself by combining a few logos because none of the other logos work perfectly.
> Any Ferrari logo will work just use google.
> ...



And what you want written?


----------



## Ferrariman (Mar 27, 2008)

Just Ferrariman in the corner.


----------



## Ice Cold (Mar 30, 2008)

I suggest you let symbolic help.  He's probably the best one who offered to help.


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 30, 2008)

Symbolic can you make a sig for me please ? 

I would like one with my nickname ''bosscolor" with this pic :

http://images.p-nintendo.com/jeux/wii/metr...artworks/03.jpg

Thx a lot


----------



## drock360 (Mar 30, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Can someone please make me a Fire Emblem sig with a GBA fire emblem battle in it? It should have two people fighting and would look like a normal battle scene. This is an example of a battle.
> 
> http://www.rpgclassics.com/shrines/gba/fe7/image/arena2.gif
> 
> Could you also put drock360 in the sig? Thanks!



This has been up for a few weeks... can someone PLEASE work on it???


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 31, 2008)

What you requires is quite hard...


----------



## drock360 (Mar 31, 2008)

Its not hard for someone who is good at photoshop.

EDIT: Bosscolor, you already had a sig made for yourself in this thread.  Give someone else a turn.  You also might want to change the size of your avi.  It might look better.  You should try 100x100, but if that doesn't work, just mess around with it.

EDIT: Bosscolor has actually had 2 sigs already made for him in this thread.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 31, 2008)

it doesnt matter how much sigs each has.. when ill have a photoshop flow ill work on all these 3 sigs , Someone can please orginize the requests for me , so I wont have to search it all the time? just a quick msg holding all 3 posts..


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 1, 2008)

In order :

Request from Drock360

Can someone please make me a Fire Emblem sig with a GBA fire emblem battle in it? It should have two people fighting and would look like a normal battle scene. This is an example of a battle.

http://www.rpgclassics.com/shrines/gba/fe7/image/arena2.gif

Could you also put drock360 in the sig? Thanks!


Request from me (you can take all the time you need i'm patient, please make Drock's one first)

I would like one with my nickname ''bosscolor" with this pic :

http://images.p-nintendo.com/jeux/wii/metr...artworks/03.jpg

Thx a lot


----------



## benchma®k (Apr 2, 2008)

Just popped my head in and seen the threads been kept alive... some nice sigs here. Nice one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I thought i'd help out and do a couple of the outstanding requests. didnt have much time so i can re-'jig' them tomorrow. I'll have to make a start on boss' metroid sig another time too.. unless someone else wants to have a go. Anyway, heres two for now:












I also saw this guys request..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I havent got a damn clue what your after pal. But i'll have a go none the less... it sounds,.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  interesting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....



			
				janitormane said:
			
		

> I would like this as my sig:
> 
> 1. Left side of face Yo-Noid right side Hitler
> 2. fat guy torso with three nipples
> ...


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL , this request ftw  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Thx for all benchmark


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 2, 2008)

Holy mother!!! its AWESOME!


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 2, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Holy mother!!! its AWESOME!



I agree with you ! It's much better


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 2, 2008)

could some one make me a metroid banner with ridley and samsus on it.(pixalated version if possible)


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 2, 2008)

If possible with these pictures


----------



## drock360 (Apr 5, 2008)

Benchmark, my sig is amazing.  Thank you so much!  If you ever need any help with anything, don't hesitate to send me a PM.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 7, 2008)

So, is anyone still making sigs? If so, I'd like to request one.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 8, 2008)

They are too busy maybe


----------



## Seven (Apr 8, 2008)

Hurr.

Hay guise, I'm back in business for a while, I'd be glad to help.

@Harpuia -- Any specifications? Any source images you'd like on it, etc?


----------



## acoustic.digital (Apr 9, 2008)

hey guys : )
i really need a decent sig and avatar... couldn't find any good ones :/
i had something in mind thats related to music. why not trying to implement a violin in the avatar and a piano/keyboard in the sig? 

please, if somebody could help me out, it would be much appreciated. 

oh, if somebody needs music for games/films/anime, ask me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'd be glad to compose


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 9, 2008)

Akamai said:
			
		

> Hurr.
> 
> Hay guise, I'm back in business for a while, I'd be glad to help.
> 
> @Harpuia -- Any specifications? Any source images you'd like on it, etc?




Thanks!

How about this?







Is that Shiki in your sig?


----------



## Seven (Apr 9, 2008)

Harpuia said:
			
		

> Akamai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes indeed. It's a small world after all; there are really Tsukihime/Melty fans out in GBATemp besides me.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 9, 2008)

Akamai said:
			
		

> Harpuia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yeah! Haha i'm pretty new to act cadenza, wanna help me practice? You're a pro aren't you


----------



## Dylan (Apr 9, 2008)

Requesting a gundam 00 signature. Would prefer it contained exia in it but if not ill still be just as grateful. Thanks in advance to anyone who makes it


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 9, 2008)

May I have one with a Full Metal Panic/Anime Girl on mine? Any picture will do ^^. 

Can I please have it pink as well? +} and with "Lisa" (or Lisa_) in a corner


----------



## crkdshad (Apr 9, 2008)

Lisa_ said:
			
		

> May I have one with a Full Metal Panic/Anime Girl on mine? Any picture will do ^^.
> 
> Can I please have it pink as well? +} and with "Lisa" (or Lisa_) in a corner


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks very much ^^


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 10, 2008)

im obsessed with a new game. can some one cough*benchmark*cough make me a ninja gaiden DS sig?

i want a picture of Ryu's head and mostly black and red. post and ill see if i like it.


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm requesting yet another sig, this time it's harder... 





*Note* How do I look like "Kate Moss" I don't even know who she is..

That's the picture i need the sig to be in, any signature size will do. If it's impossible, then don't worry, thanks for the last sig too. 

May I have "Lisa" or "Lisa_" somewhere too? (in a corner)


----------



## benchma®k (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey guys... long time no see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Managed to grab a bit of spare time today, thought i'd make use of it and do you guys some sigs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First up is bosscolor's long awaited sig, hope its alright for you dude i know you've waited a while. Thanks for being patient though chap. Then we have blackouts gundam request. And last but not least is bortz new one.. you know the drill, and that goes for the rest of you too, if it needs a little tweak let me know and i'll get on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























			
				Lisa_ said:
			
		

> I'm requesting yet another sig, this time it's harder...
> That's the picture i need the sig to be in, any signature size will do. If it's impossible, then don't worry, thanks for the last sig too.
> May I have "Lisa" or "Lisa_" somewhere too? (in a corner)



Another one!!.. lol., shad only just finished one... cheeky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you're next in the queue anyway, so one of us guys'll get on it as soon as poss. By the way, check crckshad's current sig... if thats the style you want then let someone know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well.. i've got to dash, duty calls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll catch you all soon though, i'll pop in again and see how you're all gettin on. Happy sig making


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 11, 2008)

xD. keep the work up guys


----------



## Dylan (Apr 12, 2008)

Thankyou Dude! Much Appreciated


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, crck's style is how i like it &&


----------



## theman69 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow that samus style sig is FUCKING AWESOME!


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 12, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> Thankyou Dude! Much Appreciated



hey did you decide which avatar you want


----------



## Dylan (Apr 12, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> xblackoutx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i'll use the paper one but the file size is too big


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 12, 2008)

benchma®k said:
			
		

> Hey guys... long time no see
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG IT's fucking awsome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thx a lot you made my day


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 12, 2008)

(Sig Request REVISED)
I'm requesting yet another sig, this time it's harder... 





*Note* How do I look like "Kate Moss" I don't even know who she is..

That's the picture i need the sig to be in, any signature size will do. If it's impossible, then don't worry, thanks for the last sig too. 

May I have "Lisa" or "Lisa_" somewhere too? (in a corner)

Can I have my sig style like crckshad's current sig. Thanks


----------



## acoustic.digital (Apr 12, 2008)

hey : D 
i was wondering if somebody could change the font in my sig, i does look a bit awkward...
aah, and isn't the resolution a bit high? it takes ages to load : )
maybe you guys have even a nicer font than the current one : )
feel free to change it, it would be much appreciated : )


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 12, 2008)

my request:

a picture of samus standing still (possibly with her hands on her hips...
with the uk flag behind and the titles "uk wants brawl!!!" (possible in the brawl font, if not any font will do)

if this is too hard just let me know!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 12, 2008)

YES perfect. ill be back like a bad cold when i need a nother! thanks again!


----------



## benchma®k (Apr 13, 2008)

DS_USER_997 said:
			
		

> my request:
> 
> a picture of samus standing still (possibly with her hands on her hips...
> with the uk flag behind and the titles "uk wants brawl!!!" (possible in the brawl font, if not any font will do)
> ...



Couldnt find a picture of samus with her hands on her hips.. if you want to provide me with another stock/render i'll be happy to put it in for you though...








And heres lisa_s sig as per your request to make it darker. Thats as dark as it will go i'm afraid, any further than that and all the detail is lost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










@ shad... Would you mind having a go at lisa's request too mate? Its the first time i've ever done a sig using a 'real' picture and i'm not 100% happy with it. Just wanting to make sure the customer is getting what she wants.. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers dude


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 14, 2008)

Lol thanks, look forward to seeing shad's one too +] been waiting a while, but still not too fussed


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 15, 2008)

Would anyone mind taking my request a couple of pages back? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anyone does, could you use this image instead? Thanks!


----------



## crkdshad (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll try to work on your two when I'm not as busy :|


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 15, 2008)

Alrighty, thanks crkdshad


----------



## Flooded (Apr 15, 2008)

Can some one make me a Kirby signature and have my username included? 

Please and thanks.


----------



## crkdshad (Apr 16, 2008)

Lisa_ said:
			
		

> Lol thanks, look forward to seeing shad's one too +] been waiting a while, but still not too fussed
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Harpuia @ Apr 15 2008, 02:34 AM) Would anyone mind taking my request a couple of pages back?
> ...




Been busy so I kinda rushed these..


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 16, 2008)

Can someone make a dark looking Avatar and signature using this picture:






Have my name somewhere in there too please (White is prefered).

Thanks!


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 16, 2008)

crkdshad said:
			
		

> Lisa_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet! Thanks~


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh wow, thanks crkd =]


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 20, 2008)

can someone make me a metroid theme in 3d with a dark blue background of sorts?


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 20, 2008)

benchma®k said:
			
		

> DS_USER_997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesom, thanks!

could i possibly have 1 more but with captain falcon instead (I'm making a small collection) i don't mind what stance?


----------



## malsuk (Apr 25, 2008)

Hope I have posted in the right place this time. Mind not what it used to be lol. Could some kind soul make me a siginature with baby mario and luigi. It does matter weather they are in their karts or not, but would be a bonus if they where. I hope someone can do this for me and I am sure it will be great if it is done. Many thanks in advance, Malsuk....

;o)


----------



## crkdshad (Apr 28, 2008)

I will work on some of the above requests tommorrow /if I have time/. no guarantees.

in line:
NeSchn
shadowhunter
malsuk


----------



## malsuk (Apr 28, 2008)

@ crkdshad thank you I already look forward to it. Thxs in advance...


----------



## crkdshad (Apr 28, 2008)

I couldn't make a good sig from your pic NeSchn. Might just be me. Ask benchmark.

Here's shadowhunter's



malsuk's is coming (soon??)


----------



## crkdshad (Apr 28, 2008)

rushed, but i'll fix it if you want


----------



## malsuk (Apr 28, 2008)

crkdshad said:
			
		

> rushed, but i'll fix it if you want



thankyou very much well impressed got two to choose from now, have also had a reply from my original post. I want to thank both of you for your time and effort to do these for me. Both will be used to full extent. Thxs again fella's. ** keep up the good work for this great community **


----------



## Crescent (May 1, 2008)

hello again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is anyone interested in making a "the world ends with you" sig?
thanks


----------



## The Worst (May 2, 2008)

Can someone make me a sig and avatar?  If so it just needs to deal with my name, you could just use my name or make the worst sig ever.  Hows that for a challenge most people want a really cool sig, but have you ever tried to make a really bad one? Either way.  Thank you.


----------



## crkdshad (May 2, 2008)

EHHHH


----------



## Crescent (May 3, 2008)

haha thanks man
its great


----------



## Ryukouki (May 3, 2008)

ty for the beautiful siggy


----------



## cupajoe (May 3, 2008)

Could someone please make me a "The Dark Knight Returns" signature? It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## The Viztard (May 4, 2008)

umm can someone make me a Bleach Sig please? umm i have a _*picture*_(its actually in my sig already, but without my name...>.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 11, 2008)

Was wondering if you can make me a sig with:

http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/5692/zx01bl4.jpg


----------



## King Zargo (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

I am wondering if anyone could make a signature for me.
With this render: http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/8377/zeldaqd3.png


----------



## Ducky (May 15, 2008)

G-O-D-!

Whoever kept this thread SO long when I wasn't here.. GOD
NICE NICE NICE! I thought my thread died long time ago.. Anyway i'll be off agian just checked what you guys are up to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Great job Crckshad , Always was a great sig maker and now you make lots of em.


----------

